# How to watch a catch-up of the equestrian disciplines???



## bloodymary (28 July 2012)

Hi... 
I am propably not the first to ask this question but HOW DO I GET TO WATCH A CATCH-UP OF TODAYS DRESSAGE ONLINE???? I have no TV and I have been working all day so unable to watch it live on red button (which I don't have as no TV).
I would really love to be able to watch at least some parts of todays dressage, but I have scoured the internet and come up empty handed and slightly frustrated.
Any suggestions would be received would really make my day!!!
Thanks a lot


----------



## Kiristamm (28 July 2012)

It says it is not available for catch up yet, it should be on this page on the right hand side. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/sports/equestrian/events/team-eventing


----------



## bloodymary (28 July 2012)

Hi, 
thanks a lot,I did come across that link earlier but I was hoping there would be more coverage. Anyway it is now available BUT if you press play it says the content doesn't seem to be working ...


----------

